# Abbado/Beethoven



## Mark60 (Mar 27, 2009)

DG Eloquence has released a box set of the symphonies of Beethoven with Claudio Abbado and the BPO at low price and also remastered. It is not clear, reading about, if it's the studio version or the one in Rome 2001. 

Has anyone some news?

thank you


----------

